
Why Are So Many Developers Hating on Object-Oriented Programming? - zerogvt
https://thenewstack.io/why-are-so-many-developers-hating-on-object-oriented-programming/
======
useranon9976
Because they've read code of people who is excited of oop "patterns"

------
voronar
Because they didn't try Scala.

